# Next weekend too late??



## Snowgooserookie (Mar 18, 2012)

With the migration moving way ahead of schedule, any opinions on if next weekend is going to be too late to hunt North Dakota?!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

No you shouldn't be, there are still plenty of birds in sodak yet


----------



## mallard89 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am going out wknd of march 30th. It's the only time I could get off work. Am I gonna be too late?


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

mallard89 said:


> I am going out wknd of march 30th. It's the only time I could get off work. Am I gonna be too late?


All signs would say yes. Stay home and use the $$ on more decoys for next year (or shells).


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

mallard89 said:


> I am going out wknd of march 30th. It's the only time I could get off work. Am I gonna be too late?


Texas? Sure. Nodak? No.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hunted east central South Dakota this weekend and birds everywhere. 88 in two hunts. You should be just fine.


----------

